# Ecembery Records



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Money makes the world go around
The world go around
The world go around
Money makes the world go around
It makes the world go 'round.

A mark, a yen, a buck, or a pound
A buck or a pound
A buck or a pound
Is all that makes the world go around,
That clinking clanking sound
Can make the world go 'round.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Second mermero*

*Defensive move into fixed income*

"The first thing that jumps out to me is *the increase in the fixed income allocation – from 9 per cent of the portfolio to 11 per cent*, a jump of just over 20 per cent. That’s still a relatively modest allocation, but the first time in over two years that it’s actually increased. The increase seems even more significant to me given the current ultra-low interest rate environment: The fact that HNW individuals are willing to accept very little yield tells me the purpose of the increase is defensive. In the face of an increasingly volatile equity market, HNW investors have put aside their concern about rising interest rates and have begun to add to existing fixed income positions."

How high-net-worth individuals are investing their money right now


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

Moneytoo said:


> *Defensive move into fixed income*
> 
> "The first thing that jumps out to me is *the increase in the fixed income allocation – from 9 per cent of the portfolio to 11 per cent*, a jump of just over 20 per cent. That’s still a relatively modest allocation, but the first time in over two years that it’s actually increased. The increase seems even more significant to me given the current ultra-low interest rate environment: The fact that HNW individuals are willing to accept very little yield tells me the purpose of the increase is defensive. In the face of an increasingly volatile equity market, HNW investors have put aside their concern about rising interest rates and have begun to add to existing fixed income positions."



Uhoh, i hate it when the mass media starts dragging out articles that match what I've been doing......it makes me very nervous that i am completely wrong! lol


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

The_Tosser said:


> Uhoh, i hate it when the mass media starts dragging out articles that match what I've been doing......it makes me very nervous that i am completely wrong! lol


Yeah imagine my surprise - I just decided to increase our strip bond allocation from 6% to 7% last week.. lol But didn't buy that bond yet - will check today's prices later


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*www.zogbicasa.com.br*

A perfect balance:









It's getting harder every day to prove that I'm a human:


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*FJ FILHO*

From this morning BNN newsletter:

_Blue Suede Shoes recorded on this day in 1955. Carl Perkins. Memphis, Tennessee. Sun Records.
_
...
But there’s something else going on. According to the blogger Bruce Krasting who reports from the weekly NOAA statistics, the current El Niño weather pattern is the strongest ever. What does it mean? “In the very short term it means that there will be some hellacious weather in the US Pacific West/Texas in the next 90 days. It also means there will be a drought in Australia and Indonesia. Other parts of the globe will feel the consequences of the mega Niño.” What happens after a big El Niño – a big La Niña. What does that bring? “If history is the gauge, then we should be preparing for a record hurricane season in the summer/fall of 2016, and a return to the crushing droughts in the Pacific West.” Go back in the hurricane history books and look at 1998’s hurricane season – these trends might portend something similar (sadly, the deadliest hurricane season in over 200 years.)
___________________

4. Blue: *Authoritarian* Loyal to Truth, which is defined by social grouping. Purposeful and patriotic, leads people to obey authority, feel guilty when not conforming to group norms, try to serve the greater good through self-sacrifice. Works very well in industrial economies. Discipline is strict but usually fair and often public (flogging in Singapore, e.g.). U.S. has shifted away from BLUE industries, which have moved to Mexico, Taiwan, Malaysia, and elsewhere that this BLUE is now strong. BLUE industries will eventually move to Africa, in Beck's opinion. Moralistic-prescriptive management techniques. Organizational structure is pyramidal. (Boy and Girl Scouts, Billy Graham, Puritan American, Confucian China, Islamic fundamentalism, 40% of world population, 30% of power)
....
Leadership promotes positive change and the health of all levels of the spiral and involves a sensitivity to meet where people are at. First, this involves seeing whether people are Open (capable of change), Arrested (change potential is present but hindered), or Closed (frozen in a vMeme). Rather than trying to dynamite arrested and closed individuals, the savvy Spiral Wizard (a great term he uses) tailors interventions and motivations to meet people where they are at. The optimum leadership style for open individuals is ½ step ahead of their center of gravity. For example, an ORANGE population mass is best led by a ORANGE/green or perhaps an orange/GREEN leader who can subtly lead them further while instinctively appealing to their fundamentally ORANGE worldview. Individuals who are more closed respond best to management and leadership that reflects their same level (i.e. fundamentalists listen best to other die-hard fundamentalists).

http://www.spiraldynamics.com/book/SDreview_Dinan.htm


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Allien nation*

"Alienation, a sociological concept developed by several classical and contemporary theorists,[1] is "a condition in social relationships reflected by a low degree of integration or common values and a high degree of distance or isolation between individuals, or between an individual and a group of people in a community or work environment".[2] The concept has many discipline-specific uses, and can refer both to a personal psychological state (subjectively) and to a type of social relationship (objectively)."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_alienation


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*15907*


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*2008*


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*4915*

*Today, 04:22 PM #16*



My Own Advisor said:


> You were obviously smart enough to invest in established dividend paying stocks in *2008* when others were running from them. *Skill = ability to do something well.* That's very well done!!


http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/62338-Stock-Portfolio-Diversified-or-no


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*1950*

In the fictional universe of Star Trek, the *Prime Directive *is the guiding principle of the United Federation of Planets. The Prime Directive, used in four of the five Star Trek-based series, prohibits Starfleet personnel from interfering with the internal development of alien civilizations. This conceptual law applies particularly to civilizations which are below a certain threshold of technological, scientific and cultural development; preventing starship crews from using their superior technology to impose their own values or ideals on them. Since its introduction in the first season of the original Star Trek series, it has served as the focus of numerous episodes of the various series. As time travel became a recurring feature in the franchise, the concept was expanded as a Temporal Prime Directive, prohibiting those under its orders from interfering in historical events.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime_Directive

_____________________

*Progressors* in science fiction are people of an advanced space-faring civilization who facilitate progress of less advanced civilizations. It comes from a perspective very much the opposite of what motivates Star Trek's famous Prime Directive.
...
The aims of the time traveling society in Isaac Asimov's _The End of Eternity_, which is constantly interfering with, changing and "improving" history, are in many ways similar.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressor


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*COLOR=#666666*

«If a conversation starts, the person who starts speaking is presumed 1st person; the person being spoken to is, at the start, only a _potential_ “you”—it will become a real you if there follows the slightest bit of real communication (since this person is _actually_ being spoken to); but if there is no mutual communication whatsoever (e.g., the person in a coma, or the Martian), then this person is not a real 2nd person but an actual 3rd person (as is the original 1st person, who is now a 3rd person as well).»

https://www.integrallife.com/integral-post/meaning-2nd-person

(Don't think I'll ever be able to read - and understand -.Ken Wilber...)

_________________________

chrispost says: 
Thu, 2015-10-08 01:27 

I am he as you are he as you are me
And we are all together
See how they run like pigs from a gun
see how they fly
I'm crying

-- Lennon said it in far fewer words than Wilber ;-)


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*101*

Just wanted to post this funny video somewhere - and remembered that I opened this thread just for that...


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Catz rule! lol*

*(CNN)* - A town in Siberia has given further proof that 2016 is the year of the political outsider, after declaring they want to be ruled by a cat.

Dissatisfied with corrupt politicians, residents in Barnaul are pushing for Barsik, an 18-month Scottish Fold, to become their new mayor.

The cat has won more than 5,000 votes against six human rivals, in an unofficial poll run by popular regional social media page, Altai Online, on Russian social network Vk.

Disillusioned Siberians want cat to be mayor


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*3333*


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*5555*



mrPPincer said:


> ^but the acronym .. VDTAC
> how about Volatility Addicted Drunks Expecting Returns?
> VADER.. now there's a club I could join


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*"Stay calm and carry on" *

Sell everything.........says RBS

Sell everything?

Sell Everything!















*Relaxation* in psychology, is the emotional state of a living being, of low tension, in which there is an absence of arousal that could come from sources such as anger, anxiety, or fear.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Error 503 [Captcha code 543]*

















http://www.investing.com/indices/indices-futures

Thank you, *Guru Meditation*, I need to find something else to watch... lol

[Bridge]
And I'm damned if I do and I'm damned if I don't
So here's to drinks in the dark at the end of my rope
And I'm ready to suffer and I'm ready to hope
It's a shot in the dark aimed right at my throat
Because looking for heaven, found the devil in me
Looking for heaven, found the devil in me
Well, why the hell did I let it happen to me?

http://genius.com/Florence-and-the-machine-shake-it-out-lyrics


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*"Money making is a wonderful thing"... *


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*444*


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*4721*

[–]ristakayy 4388 points 1 day ago 
*Kill Billing - I couldn't afford my bills anyways.*

[–]Nerf_And_Ukuleles 2469 points 1 day ago 
"That lady deserves her false PPI money...
...and we deserve to die..."

​[–]PipBoy808 181 points 1 day ago 
Don't forget the death of her mentor, PPI Mae.
​
Add "ing" to the end of a movie title, what is the movie about now?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*james potter rd*


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*johnston*

Post #27 in The great spiral of 2015 thread:



scorpion_ca said:


> What does it mean in layman's terms?


I work at a funny IT company. Our receptionist has been entertaining us with riddles and brain teasers for a few months, writing them on the white board in the kitchen (some were very good ). Then she ran out of new ones and stopped writing them. 

So someone drew a spiral on the board - it's been there for a few days, people keep guessing what it means lol:

View attachment 8058


_________________________________

"Jung's belief was that, just as events may be connected by causality, they may also be connected by meaning. Events connected by meaning need not have an explanation in terms of causality. This contradicts the Axiom of Causality in specific cases but not generally.

Jung used the concept to try to justify the paranormal."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronicity


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*use domchai*

«Synchronicities may simply occur just to make a point. Don't blow them out of proportion. You must look at the bigger picture of the synchronicity, think outside the box, (the patterns of reality) not at the actual experience.»

http://www.crystalinks.com/synchronicity.html


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*touchstone*






*Phil Cooper:* _It doesn't matter whether you're selling Jesus or Buddha or civil rights or 'How to Make Money in Real Estate With No Money Down.' That doesn't make you a human being; it makes you a marketing rep. If you want to talk to somebody honestly, as a human being, ask him about his kids. Find out what his dreams are - just to find out, for no other reason. Because as soon as you lay your hands on a conversation to steer it, it's not a conversation anymore; it's a pitch. And you're not a human being; you're a marketing rep._

(c) The Big Kahuna (1999) Quotes


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

(Wow I can't believe it - the Captcha had a street sign with my (very rare) name on it! )


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

If that was me i would of been in her lobby hanging out with a coffee after the 1st day lol
Talk about drawn out


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

That would've been a very short movie


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Is that a new spin on sleepless in seattle 
I loved the climax scene when it looked like they would never meet again lol


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Not that they meet though
spell binding haha


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Dunno I just think it's kinda cute - and definitely one of those "feel good" shorts 

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Recently-Sicario
A canadian director 2-Denis Villeneuve 
It's pretty gritty


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

I liked the trailer, will watch when it comes out on cable or Netflix (was making plans to go see The Hateful Eight for 3 Saturdays now - and every time something come up... will end up watching it at home l8er I gather )


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Its out on shaw on demand for 5 bucks or whatever
Del Torro is a pure badass in the flick 
Intense Movie
Emily Blunt is hot 2 lol


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Research*

Hm Kiwi! is one of my favorite shorts of all times - and I never thought it's about suicide..


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

It's like a Portf 
are you going to go for the excitement and 'journey'- than choose 100% equities 
Or be boring and smart do 60-40 lol
I thought it was 'rebirth' not suicide

Your trying to sway your husband to load up on the train??lol
your bullish?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Well I saw & liked it years ago, way before I was "into investing"  To me it symbolized that it takes carefully built obstacles and an extreme "leap of faith" to develop a highly desired ability (like grow wings and learn to fly in his case - I was sure he just "flew away"... )

And yes, I'm always bullish - and hope so are you, as we both are Tauruses :biggrin:


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Good old Taurus
we are right when we are even wrong
got to like it haha

Independent supreme

Have you seen that youtube clip that went viral were a Bull kicks the **** out of a male african Lion
Threw his head down and just gave him a beating


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

donald said:


> Have you seen that youtube clip that went viral were a Bull kicks the **** out of a male african Lion
> Threw his head down and just gave him a beating


No I haven't - this one?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

donald said:


> It's like a Portf
> are you going to go for the excitement and 'journey'- than choose 100% equities
> Or be boring and smart do 60-40 lol


I still prefer Agressive - 80-90% in equities, with a tiny bit in bonds plus some "alternatives"  Just finished reading "Invest like a legend" section of the "Globe and Mail Report on Business: Feb 2016", guess I am investing like this guy lol:

/*the optimist*
*Jean-Guy Desjardins*

*What advice would you give investors today? *

Underweight fixed income securities and overweight traditional equities. For someone with a balanced portfolio of 60% stocks and 40% bonds, I would suggest bringing the equity position up to 80% and bonds down to 20%, or as low as possible. We favour not only Canadian equities, but also European and Japanese stocks. I would also rather own cash than bonds. That’s because bonds are expected to have negative returns over the next three years as interest rates normalize, and quantitative easing comes to an end in Europe and Japan.
___________________

What about you?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

That vid looks like the oil shorts lol
Don't mess with bull horns
fitting how bull and bull market go together

I always liked Peter Lynch 'Gentleman who prefer bonds don't know what they are missing'
To be far id prob take that advice in any climate
need to get kicks somehow-live free or die trying haha


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

donald said:


> If that was me i would of been in her lobby hanging out with a coffee after the 1st day lol
> Talk about drawn out


Omg this one is so bad - it's almost good lol:


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Lavoir*


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*How I tripled my money lol*

1) Bought a $5 lottery ticket
2) Won 20 bucks lol


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*andrews*


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*enter qent*

I didn't buy Adele's album when it came out - thought it was too sad. Now it's just perfect - especially this song:






(It's funny how people are more afraid to die alone than to live alone... if I ever become a volunteer at the cancer center, I'll try to ask terminally ill what they want, not just give them a bible or people's magazine and call it a day... especially if English is not their first language - and they can't see ****... altruists are worse than egoists... at least when I take my mom for a walk & smoke every night after work - I know that this is what she wants, and hopefully setting a good example for my daughter... as this is what I would want if I had an incurable cancer with a few months left to live prognosis... not a nicotine patch and a pep talk... and she was a light smoker, a few cigarettes a day, so it's not smoking that killed her - but it's keeping her alive...)


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Stark Route*

15 or so years ago TTC had posters with poems of Canadian authors on the subway trains - and this is the only one I remember as it struck a cord (and was the shortest one):



> *Loneliness by Emma LaRocque*
> 
> Ah Loneliness
> How would I know
> ...





> she is saying that without loneliness one cannot explore themselves within. She is turning this dark, negative emotion into a figure of Empowerment. Notice the only capitalized word (except the first letters of each line since they must be capitalized) is Loneliness... It means this one word alone holds the key to the entire poem. It is of most importance.
> 
> She is trying to say that without loneliness, and the sadness that comes with it, you cannot understand yourself. Think about it. When you're surrounded by others you are significantly influenced by them and your own self is being shaped by outside forces... When you're left to your own devices on your own, you yourself shape who you are. You learn your likes, dislikes, quirks, habits, views, etc and strengthen or tweak them on your own terms.


(c) https://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081207221812AAoketK


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*heritage eola*








> The Eagle created the first Nagual man and Nagual woman as seers and immediately put them in the world to see. It provided them with four female warriors who were stalkers, three male warriors, and one male courier, whom they were to nourish, enhance, and lead to freedom.
> The female warriors are called the four directions, the four corners of a square, the four moods, the four winds, the four different female personalities that exist in the human race.
> The first is the east. She is called order. She is optimistic, lighthearted, smooth, persistent like a steady breeze.
> The second is the north. She is called strength. She is resourceful, blunt, direct, tenacious like a hard wind.
> ...


http://www.prismagems.com/castaneda/donjuanAtoE.html

(I find most people intolerably boring... since even the smart ones are usually one-dimensional - and can't think "outside of the box" even if their life depended on it...)


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Spring Chapel*



> When creating the logical side of your message, you have to understand the concept of the number seven. This is also known as channel capacity, which is the amount of room in our brains capable of storing various kinds of information. George Miller, professor of psychology at Princeton University, wrote, "There seems to be some limitation built into us either by learning or by the design of our nervous systems, a limit that keeps our channel capacities in this general range."[4] There is only so much room in your prospect's brain to absorb logical numbers and information. This is why phone numbers only have seven digits.


(c) The Rule of Balance--Logical Mind vs. Emotional Heart


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Poppy Garden*



> - They teach us everything other than the two skills that really determine the quality of adult life; knowing how to choose the right job for us and knowing how to form satisfactory relationships. They’ll instruct us in Latin and how to measure the circumference of a circle long before they teach us those core subjects: Work and Love.
> 
> **
> 
> ...


Success at School vs. Success in Life


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*guildford*


----------

